# Iphone video sucks



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

My iphone videos come out just fine....

He did something wrong somewhere 

Which iphone does he have? I have the 4 and it shoots great video for a phone


----------



## moobox (Feb 14, 2011)

If he e-mailed it the video probably got compressed or something. Get him to plug his iPhone into his computer and synch his photos/videos to iPhoto. Then copy and paste the video from iPhoto to his desktop or whatever. From there you can e-mail it from a normal client, throw it on a disk or a USB drive.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i had the same problem with my friends phone. you have to download it straight off the phone then you can email it. sending it straight from the phone gives it a terrible quality.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

What about sending it to youtube or Facebook. It'll probabaly still compress it huh?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> What about sending it to youtube or Facebook. It'll probabaly still compress it huh?


I used to send video from my phone to FB all the time when I used FB. Never had any issues....


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Uploading to YouTube directly from the phone works fine. Facebook compresses video though. Less noticeable for non 4S iPhones though. I had a 3GS and now a 4S. My 4S videos look worse when uploaded to FB from the phone.

Putting them onto a computer before any upload is always better.


----------

